# What Makes You Geeky?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Simply put: what makes you a geek (or nerd, if you prefer)?

I've been playing a bunch of games lately. I have a PS3 and I have this need to want to platinum each one, even if I never do.

I have a bunch of books. So many that I'm actually behind quite a bit. By like 2 dozen books, easy.

I have a comic collection. Ranging from superheroes to dramas, scifi to fantasy, fiction to non-fiction to writers' bios.

****-ton of movies. A lot of DVDs, though I have quite a few Blu-Rays, now. Even though I've cooled my heels on buying movies due to Netflix, I still have way, way too many to count.

How about you guys? What's your geek cred, your nerd-badges, if you will?


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always been called a nerd because I much rather stay in the house and study than go out. Ah, nothing like reading a book for class and taking notes on all of the chapters before you even have the test! I can't help it, I have to have A's. I'm always reading (LOTR favorite books ever), I read my Constitutional Law book for fun, there's a lot of interesting stuff to read. 

And of course, I game a lot. I game on PS3 and occasionally PC, mostly RPGs because I love giving my character their own background and being able to follow my own storyline. Also the lore of RPGs is something that I can actually sit down and read all day. Like for Dragon Age it was so interesting to read about the Qunaris' and their philosophy. 

Does anybody here play Fantasy board games? I love me some Dungeons & Dragons board games, nothing like a good ol' dungeon crawl. 

The only thing that sucks though is that it's hard to find anyone who likes the same stuff as I do. If I tell someone I like doing any of that stuff they think I'm weird!


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

my job is web designing.
i _used to_ play video games.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Nothing screams nerdy like a pair of action figures. (Judge Gabranth and AC Sephiroth)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm completely obsessed with my games. I even still play old games on the NES and beyond, whereas most people these days seem content with new consoles. I'm playing a fan translated version of Final Fantasy II. What kind of person with a life does that?

I have a copy of The Complete Works of Shakespeare. I own it for personal enjoyment and for research purposes. 

I also get really attached to certain game characters, mostly females. :b I used an all female party in FFXIII, which doesn't really work for chapter 9 and 10, but I was certainly determined to make it work. :b

And I rarely go out and socialize. I would, but I find I'm not interested in being around people most of the time.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Stiltzkin said:


> Nothing screams nerdy like a pair of action figures. (Judge Gabranth and AC Sephiroth)


I'm guessing AC means Advent Children? I loved that movie, plus Sephiroth is awesome.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> I'm guessing AC means Advent Children? I loved that movie, plus Sephiroth is awesome.


Yup, although i didn't like it too much, the thing looked like a Visual KEI music video in CGI...


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd say it's mostly my large video game collection, and all the anime I watch. I also have an obsession with a handful of shows, but mostly with Game of Thrones.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I play a lot of games and read a lot of books.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a large video game collection and own a lot of consoles (a complete list of all the consoles I own and have owned are: PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4, PS Vita, Xbox 360, Xbox one, N64, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U, Game boy Color, Game boy Advance, Game boy Advance SP, Nintendo DS, Nintendo DS Lite, DSi, 3DS and 3DS XL)I also enjoy platinuming/completing games, if I have the patience for it.


I own quite a few comics and graphic novels.
I like sci-fi and fantasy.
I enjoy bird watching.
I like anime, particularly dark/violent ones.
I used to collect and play Pokemon cards and owned over 5,000, but I've since sold most of my collection because I lost interest.
I (and I'm always somewhat ashamed for admitting this one, lol) own a large collection of 60+ (live) spiders.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a big gamer, but I'm like, totally obsessed with technology in general.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I am within the pc master race, nuff said.

I have a obsession with lore and canon's within sci fi and fantasy.

I used to and still do spend a lot of time learning software development along with CS.

I have a collection of national geographics


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I still play Nintendo 64 games.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Massive video game collection (though I don't have any of the new generation consoles...I stick with old nintendo stuff particularly), plus I talk about video games extensively with my animation classmates and a family friend back home. 

I have a lot of encyclopedias, science books, etc, and when I borrow books from the library, they're almost always non fiction. I think I was more geeky when I was little, though. Or at least, it was more apparent. Nowadays I'm lazy and don't actively seek out and stick with academic material.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know...I like Fantasy books, i play videogames, i watch anime, i like watching gadget videos on youtube, and i like RC cars and stuff.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I know a lot about technology and has always been interested in it since my dad first introduced me to it when I was 6 or something. We were complete computer nerds. I guess because I read too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just read everybody's. Interesting answers. I like all of you. 

Now, there has to be more geeks/nerds on here. I mean, come on.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

- I'm in physics
- often do calculations of random things in my spare time for fun
- 30-year-old loser virgin who's never had a girlfriend
- wear glasses
- like to memorize and map out areas
- etc.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Play alot of games, read manga, watch anime, wear glasses, collect action figures.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• I'm a huge Kamen Rider and Super Sentai fan.
• I learned how to read katakana and a tad bit of kanji from playing Japanese Yu-Gi-Oh! video games in my teens.
• I wear sweater-vests.
• If I feel like reading for recreation, the dictionary is my go-to book.
• I wear flip-flops with socks.



AceEmoKid said:


> Massive video game collection (though I don't have any of the new generation consoles...I stick with old nintendo stuff particularly), plus I talk about video games extensively with my animation classmates and a family friend back home.
> 
> I have a lot of encyclopedias, science books, etc, and when I borrow books from the library, they're almost always non fiction. I think I was more geeky when I was little, though. Or at least, it was more apparent. Nowadays I'm lazy and don't actively seek out and stick with academic material.


Status: Ghost


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

Watch anime, read books, have an extensive sci-fi movies collection, plays video games, and is a big fan of the super hero and super villain world, I also have a black edition death note manga collection


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

- I can Feel my computer , and what's going on when things go Wrong .
- I type so fast .. and know exactly What to type into a search engine - I could chat to another person about a topic I have no clue about .. by just Googling things .. and make it look Interesting . Hence , why my English grammar is Perfect .
- I have a house droid that I built myself .
- I homebrew .
- I grow vegetables . Can sow them , grow them .. kill them .. and bring them back to life .
- I can solder . Also love melting plastic with it .
- I dual boot with Ubuntu .

- I haven't yet had my magical , first romantic relationship with a geeky bi-curious girl .


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I collect cassettes, produce electronic music, read lots of sci-fi, & still think anime is awesome. Most of my favorite bands are under 200 listeners on last.fm


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm currently building and painting three warhammer 40,000 forces, with plans for a fourth, all in one go, and I'm a regular player of said game too! 

I keep sinking hours into computer games, mostly Risk of Rain on Steam. So so good!


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I like looking at cosplay pictures, especially from Final Fantasy. I guess it doesn't get much more geeky than that :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I designed and maintain my PC, but given how many times I've had to replace parts all ready - mostly frigging cpu fans (current one has lasted over a year now though thankfully) and how many things are just peculiar about it, like it would crash when certain videos were played in games (so the only option I could figure out was to get rid of the video files) I'm not bragging about that.

I have a very basic knowledge of programming concepts.

I can make 3D art? That's stretching it a bit 

I type fast and can touch type.

All the typical things like 'likes lotr' and such as well if we're including that.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My life.:um I will not make some long list. 
Although I do not like this sort of labeling.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

- Mainly into sci-fi/fantasy tv shows and movies
- Have a fairly large, ever-growing blu-ray collection
- Big Marvel fangirl
- Very interested in computers/IT/technology in general - i certainly don't claim to be an expert when it comes to computers and gadgets, but i always seem to be the go-to girl when my family/friends need help with them 
- Fascinated by space, astronomy, physics and biology
- Own a few Doctor Who action figures (there are more i want though) which are proudly displayed in my bedroom
- I love robots


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

-Programming
-Rooting, Jailbreaking, modding and hacking my tech devices
-Using Linux whenever I get the chance
-Creating my own web server
-Running my own website
-Being part of a club that fixes computers and learns programming
-Being in a computer programming class
-And a whole lot more


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

-Systematically spent hours on google figuring out how to use and put linux on a netbook...some of it still baffles me, but still!.
-I used to program games in TI-Basic on my TI-83+ back in highschool. (I remember some of it; still have the calculator somewhere!)
-Used to be obsessed with Giant Anime Robots; figure that one! 
-Relating to the above, Akira and Appleseed are still movies I enjoy from time-to-time!
-used to be a member of the SCA
-used to hilt edged weaponry (still have a partially finished one that I'm "working on")
-used to be a member of a fencing club and routinely got schooled
-used to be a member of a different fencing club and got schooled by 12 year olds
-At present, I'm building a Proton Pack; still waiting on//getting all of the parts together as well as planning the parts I'm going to build from scratch! (don't judge! It was my favorite movie as a kid! :b) Case in point...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> -Systematically spent hours on google figuring out how to use and put linux on a netbook...some of it still baffles me, but still!.
> -I used to program games in TI-Basic on my TI-83+ back in highschool. (I remember some of it; still have the calculator somewhere!)
> -Used to be obsessed with Giant Anime Robots; figure that one!
> -Relating to the above, Akira and Appleseed are still movies I enjoy from time-to-time!
> ...


I've been using Linux since I was in 5th grade.....trust me nothing is more baffling than trying to install linux as a 5th grader lolol


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I own lots of movies and manga. My favorite game developers are Grasshopper manufacture, From software and Naughty Dog. I have lots of audio tech stuff and old records and books... Although I don't enjoy reading anymore, and yet I am an English PhD. It's strange to have so many books that I've grown to hate, but I'm a media studies focus.

Favorite movies are Akira, Ghost in the Shell, The Matrix, Terminator 2, The Warriors, and a bunch of old, obscure Blaxpoitation movies. I'm also obsessed with Pam Grier.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess another thing that makes me geeky is reading a lot of the things on this thread that other people have stated make them geeky and actually thinking they sound kinda cool :um


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

citizen_erased said:


> I guess another thing that makes me geeky is reading a lot of the things on this thread that other people have stated make them geeky and actually thinking they sound kinda cool :um


Haha! :yes I agree.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Vast knowledge of computing and tech. Lover of future tech


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

What makes me geeky? Being into things that most people in the area seem to not be into. Like manga, 'fantasy' videogames instead of sports games, a love of computers computing and technology that extends way past facebook twitter and instagram, just a general electronics nut and aspiring photographer. I've got a decent dslr camera but being that I don't go anywhere I've mostly been taking pictures of my computers and stuff. Tell me what's geekier than that? :blank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gotta be the awkwardness that I feel around people. My background in the sciences isn't usually a selling point either. I read too much.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

Where do I begin? 

I love video games, books. If science was a woman I'd marry her. I will read books on different fields of science for FUN. I build computers. ...okay so I built A computer, I'm not made of money! I don't drink or smoke, which gets me labeled a nerd by THAT crowd. I get totally ackward around girls. But not just any girls, only ones I am attracted to, its terrible. It doesnt matter if OTHER people find them attractive. There was this one girl at my old work every one seemed to think was "hot" but I had no trouble talking to her because shew wasnt my type. But I digress. ...The fact I use words like "Digress". The fact I can be rather verbose. I love languages, I would take up linguistics if I could. ...I am also a fan of logistics. okay Ill just stop here... I could go on all day.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

What makes me geeky? Well, isn't it obvious? I feel the need to respond to threads like this with a massive list. Please ****ing accept how geeky I am.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

ChrisPCD said:


> What makes me geeky? Being into things that most people in the area seem to not be into. Like manga, 'fantasy' videogames instead of sports games, a love of computers computing and technology that extends way past facebook twitter and instagram, just a general electronics nut and aspiring photographer. I've got a decent dslr camera but being that I don't go anywhere I've mostly been taking pictures of my computers and stuff. Tell me what's geekier than that? :blank


Great keyboards


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> gotta be the awkwardness that I feel around people. My background in the sciences isn't usually a selling point either. I read too much.


Almost the same but ive got a computer background


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Geek:
- Studying maths
- Using Linux and knowing how to use those weird command-line-tools
- Knowing how to program
- I like old RPGs such as Fallout, Baldur's Gate and Jagged Alliance
- I wear glasses

Anti-geek (ie. how to camouflage as being normal):
- I don't eat pizza and drink coke while sitting at the computer. Today I cooked a Portuguese chicken soup and right now I'm drinking an Australian red wine.
- I do a "real" blue-collar job (well, a part-time job) driving a cab.


----------



## BarrelDweller (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe it’s just my general demeanor that sends out the geeky vibes. My coworker at work once commented that I very much remind him of Sheldon Cooper. I wasn’t amused.


----------

